# New motor of fix old one up?



## Gumby (Feb 25, 2011)

Ok I need some advice. I am trying to decide to either try and get my motor running or just scrounge up enough money to buy a new one and just go fishing it would be tight to come up with money but a possibility for new motor. I have a 1973 6hp johnson I tried a bit last summer to get running but gave up/lack of funds whatever you want to call it. I built a little 16ft jon boat for the family and only used with trolling motor a few times to go perch fishing. I pretty much got the motor free so initial cost of first motor minimal. I have bought carb kit, fuel pump, kit water impeller, and points and condenser kit. Only installed fuel pump kit before I started thinking (thinking get me in trouble most of the time) and I have a few questions after I spun the fly wheel few times and wasnt sure about compression and other things like is a 6 hp big enough for my boat. This is my first gas engine for a boat only had smaller boat with trolling motors prior to this. I do have some mechanincal abilites but dont want to take on the impossible. I have rebuilt chevy v-8 motors in the past but never small engines such as this. In case you want to see the boat and motor https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=13827 

1 can you get engine rebuild kits?
2 is it worth the time and money with an older motor?
3 can i end up spending more money on this old motor than a new one?
4 reliabilty? I dont have problem replacing problem parts ahead of time 
5 Should I be able to spin fly wheel easy with plugs in it and no carb mounted?


----------



## zerofivenismo (Feb 25, 2011)

I totally understand your frustration. You go chasing ghosts to pinpoint the issue in attempt to revive a motor. And before you know it, you're pot committed because you've bought all these parts for it. I'm nowhere near qualified as a OB mechanic so I cannot provide much assistance. I'm just trying to provide you with some thoughts and opinions. 

A 6hp will be slow pushing a 16ft boat. From reading your other post, your plan is to build the boat up, which will add even more weight to it. Even if you get it running, you may already be thinking upgrade. The cost of getting your motor running won't cost more than getting a new motor. However, it could possibly cost just as much as getting a used bigger motor. You could try listing motor as parts, and use that money towards your next purchase. You will definitely get more $$ if you get the 6hp running, but you will have to weigh in the time and money spent on the motor.

The knuckle head in me says to get the motor running. Yeah, there's a chance you could fail, but there's only one way to find out. If you succeed, it would be a notch under your belt that you revived a motor from the dead. Suggest you borrow or buy an inexpensive compression tester and check the comp if you have already done so. Also sift and read thru the threads relating to similar year and model motors on the iboats forums. Great probability that others before you have/had similar motor issues. Good luck to you bud.


----------



## BaitCaster (Feb 25, 2011)

I bought my motor (18 hp Fastwin) last year for $150 and put another $900 into it to get it running. That was more than I expected to pay to get it working, but it was well worth it and still much less than the cost of a new motor.

I can't answer your all of your qwuestions, but here are some thoughts:

1. Are you sure a complete rebuild is necessary? It might just need a few parts.

2. It depends how much you like the motor and how much it will cost to get it running. 

3. A brand new 6hp Merc would run you around $1500, so it might not be worth spending the money on repair/rebuild. Moreover, you might be able to get a used motor in good condition for less than the cost of rebuilding yours and much less than a brand new motor. Take a look on Craigslist to see how much people are asking for 6hp outboards.

4. You shouldn't have problems finding parts for a 1973 outboard.


----------



## Ictalurus (Feb 25, 2011)

Go with a bigger, newer and running motor, you won't regret it on the 16'.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 25, 2011)

With this being my first bigger boat (last boat was a pelican buster boat) the smaller motor doesnt bother me so much since I am a bit new to boating I am not planning on speeding around just want to get from poing a to b at a decent speed.

What size should I look for? thinking maybe a 10hp for cost/hp ratio

I have looked craigs list and seen a few but just leary of buying another used motor and getting in same situation.

I have asked a friend about using his compression tester and will be testing it out pretty quick.

The knuckel head in me says @&*( go for it go all in since the boat mechanic acted like it took a rocket scientist at $85 per hour to do this. Its almost personal to get it running but then again I want to go fishing already its beutiful weather here in south texas and there is water all around me. I think me and my youngest knuckel head going to go look around today when the wife goes to work. Ha Ha hear I go thinking again!


----------



## crazymanme2 (Feb 25, 2011)

As previously stated do a compression test & if that turns out good you already bought those parts,use them & get it running.Pretty easy motors to work on with no special tools required.


----------



## LonLB (Feb 25, 2011)

If the price was right and you sell it, and depending on your locations I'd be interested in buying it.


Ignoring the size issue a moment, I would say get it running.

IF you can do it yourself. If you have to pay a shop forget it. With that said, buy a year, and model specific manual, read through it, and things will seem more simple.

Rebuild the carbs, and fuel pump, drain and fill the lower unit, and then the likely worst case scenario is a bad power pack or coil... Otherwise it might just start up and run fine.

I know nothing about outboards really. The two others I owned was a new Merc, that was new, and an older Evinrude 150, and it ran fine. So I've never had to mess with them. This boat is getting a 73 65hp Johnson, and I'm in the same boat as you with it.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 25, 2011)

Bad news! no compression didnt even move the needle. I can hold a finger over each spark plug hole with one hand and spin flywheel with other hand on hold the pressure back. Damn now what the trip to the boat shop suggests I spend about $2000 plus tax for a new 9.9hp or even better $2400 for a 15hp but that is starting to push to budget. I am at a cross road now.......


----------



## jasper60103 (Feb 25, 2011)

Gumby said:


> Bad news! no compression didnt even move the needle. I can hold a finger over each spark plug hole with one hand and spin flywheel with other hand on hold the pressure back. Damn now what the trip to the boat shop suggests I spend about $2000 plus tax for a new 9.9hp or even better $2400 for a 15hp but that is starting to push to budget. I am at a cross road now.......



Some shops sell newer used motors with a warranty. Just something to consider.


----------



## LonLB (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm not sure where you are located but shop around and you could find a good deal....A few years back I bought a 4 stroke Merc 8hp, from a Marina, that ran like a champ for $800.


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Feb 25, 2011)

Just look on craiglist and you will find a motor.


----------



## po1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Search the internet for marina's in your area. Check them out you may get a nice serviced motor from a shop. Of course a new outboard would be nice and a 9.9 should get you up on a plane(my 9.9 evinrude will plane one person/gear on my 16' jon). You might want to update your location, you may be able to get some recommendations from members living in your area.


----------



## catfishhunter (Feb 25, 2011)

check craigslist and also GOOGLE used outboards in your area . you can call around to boat shops to see if they have any used motors that they have gone over and are wanting to sell . I bought a 9.8 110 Merc for $ 400 and it runs like a champ . good luck to ya


----------



## mtnwkr (Feb 26, 2011)

I agee, try Craigslist. I just sold a sweet Honda 10hp 4 stoke and bout an evinrude 15 HP, both for 600$ on CL. There were better deals on running outwards but I wanted a nice clean model.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 26, 2011)

Go ahead and take it a part. It might be something you can fix if not just sell the parts on ebay.


----------



## Bobg (Feb 28, 2011)

Never toss out those smaller OMC engines without pulling the head and looking at the head gasket. No compression, the first thing to do is pull the head. After that, it's very easy to see if the cylinders and pistons are shot.


----------



## Sgt. Stiglitz (Feb 28, 2011)

I had the same motor only newer. It NEVER gave me any problems, ever. =D> Ran like a champ! Sold it and got a little 8 HP Nissan........I blew the CD Ignition first time out. #-o Cost me about 350.00 to fix! I would monkey with that Johnson a bit. You can’t do it any harm. Put some Sea foam down the cylinders and let it sit, see if that frees up the rings....
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=15880


----------



## Pappy (Feb 28, 2011)

Probably just a head gasket. The early 5 1/2 hp and 6hp engines had a head gasket that had no fire ring. The replacement gasket will have one in it. At least make this check before going out and spending alot more on a different engine.


----------



## Gumby (Mar 5, 2011)

I picked me up an older like mid 60's 7.5hp evenrude it has an external pump up tank for $350 at a boat shop. I asked the guy if it would get me by for a couple summers he said with the way new motors are built it would prob out last a new one and less head ache with the electronics. I like the way it looks on the boat it has a 55 chevy loook to it. maybe next winter I will sand blast down and paint it back to original colors or as close as I can get!


----------

